# Dish just broke me off royally!! MUST READ THIS!!



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

This post may end up getting deleted and swept under the rug BUT I feel you people have a right to know cause IF they can do it to me they can do it to all of YOU..

This story begans early in 2006 I got dish service. Got the 211 receiver and America's Top 200 pack....After the initial dust settled I was charged 51.99 every month "autopayed" to my debut card for my service....... Well in the past 6 months I got an HD tv. So I had been contemplating getting Dish HD service. So I thought ,what do I need?? A new receiver ?? what?? SO I began calling them to get info.. Finally after a FEW calls it was explained to me I needed a receiver "upgrade". UNFORTUNATELY it was explained to me SEVERAL times by MANY different agents this "upgrade" was gonna cost me 199.99. AND I would be under contract.. Now what ticked me off is did you know that "Joe Blow" fresh off the street can get that receiver and HD services for free just with a contract?? JUST cause he is new..... BUT How does Dish treat a regular customer?? How bout pay 200 dollars UP FRONT AND a contract........ Don't seem fair does it??? Thats what I said too................ BUT I finally turned the other cheek and decided to shell it out and try it out..............

So I go to finally get it.... Up to the part where they ask you for the one time fee ( this part stopped me before didnt have the funds) And THIS time the rep tells me its EITHER 99.95 for a plain ole HD receiver OR 149.99 for the new Dish HD DVR 722 model....I took the 722  Now I ASKED her "Your SURE its 149 NOT 199??" "Yes sir" she said "OK" I said Also I asked her time and time again will there be an install fee on this??? "No sir" she told me............

So they come put it in on the 31st of December. Fitting way to end the year I thought...........Also I had "upgraded" my package to Amercia's Everything as I wanted to see what HD could REALLY do

Well everything cruised on TILL last night. It had come a heck of a rain storm which totally killed my signal..... I watched a dvd to pass the time...... When it finally came back I noticed everything was in red......all my programming was gone.....WTF?? I thought. It get messed up?? I called them....... Thats when I am "informed" my service was disconnected for an outstanding balance of like 155 bucks.. Again I was shocked....... So in there "usual" fashion, a foreigner runs threw the trumped up charges as fast as his beady eyes can read the screen of his teleprompter......So basically gave me the ole "Sorry sir sucks to be you" speech and that was it. So now I least KNEW what happened so I went online to check it out. Sure enough it showed a whopping 155 dollar balance. Yet strangely nothing EXCEPT the "recent activity" section showed anything CLOSE to what they had come up with. After looking at the chart for five seconds I could tell it wasn't right. So I printed it out so I might have something to go by when I called back......So I called back armed with my new knowledge and after disputing with them again I am placed on hold for ten minutes and then hung up on.......I called back and was ASSURRED by the rep I wouldn't be hung up on again yet I am placed on hold and she come back and BLATENTLY hung up on me while talking. I said screw it....... It was midnight and they was givin me all kinds of run around......

I go in my account today and the number is different.............Its like 130 something they say I owe NOW............ SO I called in today and talked to a rep who was ALOT more reasonable and seemed like he REALLY wanted to help me. Again I asked why was my service disconnected?? The only answer I got was "outstanding balance" yet that still defies logic when I been autopaying OVER a year LOL AND my autopay was on the FIFTH and I just dropped 149 to them on the 28th of December for the reciever JEEZ...So I "think" they screwed up on the receiver amount to pay to upgrade BUT I explained to dude hey that ain't my fault cause I woulda paid 200 hey they charged 149..... BUT thats only one thing OF MANY ... So dude said he would reconnect me. I asked "are you gonna get me for a reconnect fee???" he said "no we showed you called in and canceled last night".. I said WTF?? ROFL "I never did it." BUT I ain't out of the HD thee grabbin woods YET ......He then explained to me because I was disconnected I would be charged 2 months in advance on my next autobill AND my balance now was 80 something instead of 130. I just checked awhile ago and its still 130

SO why tell you about all these mysterious charges how bout just show all of you the way they appear to me now..The only thing added is when I circled stuff.










One thing thats gettin me is HOW are they charging me THREE months of the FREE HD in ONE month LOL thats 60 bucks!!!:nono2:

A 50 dollar install when they claimed FREE??? WTF????

And how did they cut off my service when I only had HD for less then 15 days and I am PAID UP!! Now this whole reconnection is gonna cost me..... Sure payin bills up front is gonna be the same as down the road BUT I am gonna have to front a heck of alot of cash for something I had no control over..... Try 2 America's everything bills PLUS a 80 dollar balance....... thats prolly 3 benji's for "tv" I tell you it AIN'T RIGHT. I think I might find me an attorney whose not afraid of big corporate pressure If I end up having to pay all that. What say yall????


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Send an email to [email protected] carefully describing the sequence of events and asking simply if this is right?


----------



## Test_subj (Mar 6, 2007)

looks to me like the only thing wrong is that they charged you 199 vs 149.

the install is generally charged and then credited back. i'm not sure why they only credited 47.99 instead of the full 50 though.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

I think the DISH accounting system was set up by former IRS employees.

I truly believe that they go out of their way to make their accounting system so difficult. That way, they take advantage of those who not only cannot comprehend their screwy accounting methods... but also those who are two meek to call and ask... and also the CRS's who can't understand or explain it themselves. After all, if the CSR's could understand it, then those errors would get fixed. We wouldn't want to lose that extra revenue now, would we?

I can't tell you how many tries it took before I found someone who understood enough to explain to me that the "1 Premium" part of "DISH HD plus 1 Premium" is the cost to upgrade DVR Advantage T200 to T250.

BTW, that someone... was a contact at the [email protected] email addy...


----------



## peridigm (Aug 7, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Send an email to [email protected] carefully describing the sequence of events and asking simply if this is right?


If you do contact ceo please don't compose the email like the above. That was really hard to follow and I have to say I wish I had that 5 minutes of my life back. Good luck!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Did you not know that your ViP211 is an HD receiver?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> Did you not know that your ViP211 is an HD receiver?


Perhaps it was 311 ?


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Jan 12, 2008)

You didn't by any chance request that your dish account be combined with your phone service or something like that did you? I had requested that a year ago and all of a sudden it happened 2 days after I upgraded to HD in December. It took me 3 hours on the phone to finally get someone who figured that out. I was being told that I was past due although my account was setup on auto pay, and I had paid them $200 for the HD receiver. Plus I hadn't ever received a bill. Then they said that I had requested the account closed. I got through to a supervisor once and then got disconnected and I couldn't get anyone after that to get me through to a supervisor again. It was a nightmare! Now I haven't been billed as of a month later from my phone company or dish so I called today and dish says the phone company said it was ineligible to combine (they had supposedly already switched it over), the phone company said dish said it was ineligible and took the account back. Finally got someone at dish that knew what they were doing and they found my NEW account and that I had a balance that had been due back on December 26th - that I had never received a bill for. I told them to stop the transfer of the account to the phone company as it had been a nightmare! They also "lost" the 6 months of free HD service and he put that back on the account too. What a nightmare - and all because it was supposed to make my life easier to have them both on one bill - won't make that mistake again!


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

Steve St.Laurent said:


> You didn't by any chance request that your dish account be combined with your phone service or something like that did you? I had requested that a year ago and all of a sudden it happened 2 days after I upgraded to HD in December. It took me 3 hours on the phone to finally get someone who figured that out. I was being told that I was past due although my account was setup on auto pay, and I had paid them $200 for the HD receiver. Plus I hadn't ever received a bill. Then they said that I had requested the account closed. I got through to a supervisor once and then got disconnected and I couldn't get anyone after that to get me through to a supervisor again. It was a nightmare! Now I haven't been billed as of a month later from my phone company or dish so I called today and dish says the phone company said it was ineligible to combine (they had supposedly already switched it over), the phone company said dish said it was ineligible and took the account back. Finally got someone at dish that knew what they were doing and they found my NEW account and that I had a balance that had been due back on December 26th - that I had never received a bill for. I told them to stop the transfer of the account to the phone company as it had been a nightmare! They also "lost" the 6 months of free HD service and he put that back on the account too. What a nightmare - and all because it was supposed to make my life easier to have them both on one bill - won't make that mistake again!


interesting you should say they said you called in and requested the account terminated cause they told me the EXACT same thing when I never did no such thing........ BUT I ain't heard nothing bout no phone combine deal so we'll see.....


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

Ya know my balance is right now still 130.63?? ..... I "think" I have figured that out withen 10 dollars which I cannot account for..
here goes


You got a receiver which was SUPPOSED to cost 199 to upgrade LOL 

199-149 =50 

That 47.99 fee is/was my auto pay amount for the america top 200 now it is the everything pack SO 94.99-47.99= 47 that before taxes which drove the total to 51.99

SO 50+47+19.64 state tax and 5.64 county tax = 120.63 CLOSE but I am ten dollars off that I doubt their CSR could explain.....Now if they will just resolve the whole disconnect issue like it never happened MAYBE I will be straight.


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

Are all these hangups coming from offshore reps? What are they doing to us? Is this the end of DISH as we once knew, shot by people who can hardly speak english?


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ressurrector said:


> This post may end up getting deleted and swept under the rug BUT I feel you people have a right to know cause IF they can do it to me they can do it to all of YOU..
> 
> This story begans early in 2006 I got dish service. Got the 211 receiver and America's Top 200 pack....After the initial dust settled I was charged 51.99 every month "autopayed" to my debut card for my service....... Well in the past 6 months I got an HD tv. So I had been contemplating getting Dish HD service. So I thought ,what do I need?? A new receiver ?? what?? SO I began calling them to get info.. Finally after a FEW calls it was explained to me I needed a receiver "upgrade". UNFORTUNATELY it was explained to me SEVERAL times by MANY different agents this "upgrade" was gonna cost me 199.99. AND I would be under contract.. Now what ticked me off is did you know that "Joe Blow" fresh off the street can get that receiver and HD services for free just with a contract?? JUST cause he is new..... BUT How does Dish treat a regular customer?? How bout pay 200 dollars UP FRONT AND a contract........ Don't seem fair does it??? Thats what I said too................ BUT I finally turned the other cheek and decided to shell it out and try it out..............
> 
> ...


I feel your pain! I have gone through similar things with the regular customer service. Only [email protected] could help me out.

Ceo got me a free VIP722 with free install and HD free for 6 months. Of course I check my bill online and its over $300. I email the guy at ceo and he gets it corrected. I signed up for autopay and got the Cinemax deal for a penny, but I would bet money that my next month's bill will be wrong!

I can sense myself typing the email now to the ceo to have it ready when the bill is wrong again!


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Those Dish HD Free transactions are not charges they are credits


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

I absolutely agree that Dish needs to completely revamp their accounting system. I fear making any changes to my account because every time i do, it gets so screwed up and I end up getting billed for far more than the worth of the actual service.

I wish that when changes were made they would give more insight to the CS reps. 

Last year when i moved, I couldn't set my dish up immediately and had to wait about a month. Since I didn't have my receiver hooked up (even though I was still paying for the service) they dropped me down to a lower tier package, without notifying me. 

When i called back in to schedule getting my service relocated, they said i had "cancelled" my hd service as well as my local channels package. They then stated that they would have to "upgrade" me back to hd, add my new locals for an additional fee.

I tried to explain that I never called in to change anything since i moved 30 miles down the road and that any "changes" were made on their end. It took me over a month to get the entire billing straightened out and I had to contact [email protected] in order to get the additional $100 worth of fees they tried to charge me over the next two months. My installation was free as i am a long time member with their dish protection plan. They still charged me. They also charged me for additional parts for the installation even though i told the cs rep exactly what equipment i had and double and triple checked with her about my dual tuner installations. 

The installer showed up without an HD dish or the proper switch and said it would cost me. 

The worst part is their bill was so confusing with all the prorated charges (both credits and debits.) I just remember putting my head in my hands at the kitchen table and sighing deeply as i tried to decipher the cryptic accounting system they use.

I love dish but this all needs to change quickly.

I feel for all of you and your troubles with dish.


----------



## whobie (Mar 6, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Send an email to [email protected] carefully describing the sequence of events and asking simply if this is right?


Good luck. It has been my experience as soon as you sign on the dotted line and have a 18 month commitment [email protected] no longer replies to emails.

My bill was very messed up too after an HD upgrade last January and although they were very helpful when the installer was a no show twice after the install and my John Hancock I got no help on straightening out the bill. Luckily I finally got some ditz that said "I don't really care.....just tell me what to do to your account". And she did too!

I recently emailed to inquire about HD locals in the Harrisburg, PA market that I was told when I upgraded sould be available by the end of 2007. I was very professional and polite. I wanted to know where the problem lied so I can possibly pur some pressure on the local affiliates. 3 emails and not even the coutesy of a reply. Can't believe the capital region of Pennsylvania usn't included yet - but that's another story.

Yet when I call DISH the recording states "I see you are one of our most valued customers". Hog wash. Between this, the crap HD content, the lousy DishOnline , $40 bucks for the privledge to use my own EHD I am soon to the point of checking out the competition even though I've been with E* almost since day 1!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Boy sounds like you guys have just had nothing but problems w/ E*. Fun thing is I've the reverse interaction. I've left messages w/ ceo & had replies w/in 24 hrs. In fact I was having problems w/my 622 and was just talking about it in these forums and they contacted me. They shipped me a replacement that I switched it out and they gave me 2 wks to unload the material on the HDD. Just proves that there is bad customer service sometimes even with the ceo dept. But then my brother has had service this bad w/ D* & when I was working for distributor deals hated calling in to them. Customer service is pretty bad sometimes for all vendors.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

whobie said:


> ... I was told when I upgraded sould be available by the end of 2007...


Just because you were told they sould be available was no guarantee they _would _be. It seems to me that the capital of Texas sould have HD LIL before the capital of PA... souldn't it? Yet we do not.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

I feel the pain as well. I too used to do the CSR roulette until the last CSR, a india based, ticked me off bad enough that I hung up on the guy. Then called back and chewed out the next csr and went up to the chain to the supervisor. I did not stop there. I even contacted [email protected] and explained to them my situation. I got a reply the next day. The guy at the ceo office went in and fixed the problem on my account. Plus, I even saved the persons' main number on to my speed dial. In case another problem arrises again. Which I hope it does not accur again. So at the moment, I'm keeping my fingers' crossed.

I too like Dish and do not plan to go back to cable or D*. I've been with the competition in the past. Their service and equipment is not up to specs and their CSR's are horrible!! As for HD locals, I too live in the capital city of Texas. I've been told that the HD locals should be available by sometime this year. However, I'm not going to hold my breath. When it does, great, but until then, I'll just use my ota for my hd locals.


----------



## bflatmajor (Sep 8, 2006)

bartendress said:


> Just because you were told they sould be available was no guarantee they _would _be. It seems to me that the capital of Texas sould have HD LIL before the capital of PA... souldn't it? Yet we do not.


You got not one but two recent presidents from Texas, can't you let other states have something!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

bflatmajor said:


> You got not one but two recent presidents from Texas, can't you let other states have something!!:lol: :lol:


Bush Sr. grew up in Mass & Conn, He's a transplant. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Bush jr. is a reject .:lol:


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

bflatmajor said:


> You got not one but two recent presidents from Texas, can't you let other states have something!!:lol: :lol:


The other states can keep the most recent one... please!...


----------

